# Why are you buying all those toilet plungers, Lady?



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Today while Violet was in surgery, I went to agility class to watch the lesson. We are using 2x2s to train weave poles. I have a folding weave pole setup (ok for a small dog) but it will be hard to replicate some of the lessons later when Violet is able to practice again. So I asked how the instructor recommended we practice at home. Answer: toilet plungers. 🪠 

The things I buy for my dog...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

haha,

I have cheap PVC weave poles from Affordable Agility which works well for tpoo and minipoo. I never would have thought of buying toilet plungers.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I’ll have to look those up. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Dog Agility Weave Poles with Fixed Weaving Poles PVC Style







www.affordableagility.com





This is what I purchased. I also used them for 2x2 training. They wouldn’t be suitable for heavier larger dogs but perfect for a minipoo. They have gone up in price but I guess that’s true of everything.


----------

